# Wanted display of core/speed in mbm5



## OceanSeasforMe (Sep 2, 2005)

In the ATI Tool Display I see gpu temp and env being sent to mbm5 and I use them. 
http://www.techpowerup.com/wiki/doku.php/atitool/temperature_monitoring

I would like to use the core and speed in mbm5 also.   *(As shown in main window of ATITool.) 
http://www.techpowerup.com/wiki/doku.php/atitool/main_window

My current desktop display with ATITool sending temps is like this. 
http://img397.imageshack.us/img397/1548/newmaxtemp5ps.jpg

From what I gather so far, this guys nvida card and ATITool picked them up.  
http://www.dfi-street.com/forum/showpost.php?p=211476&postcount=874

All systems are a go with ATITool my current setup. *(works great thanks!) 

Any plans ? or could you add the core and speed to the mbm5 display options ?  

Thanks.


----------



## OceanSeasforMe (Sep 3, 2005)

Bump 

W1zzard 

Any plans ? or could you add the core and speed to the mbm5 display options ?

Thanks.


----------



## OceanSeasforMe (Sep 4, 2005)

Ahh, Apparently they are useing a plug in via riva tuner for the nvidia cards to get core and speed.  
Still,  I would like to have it and since its onscreen, it should be possible ?   

If you link the DFI thread I think it goes like this. 
Mem and core display on nvidia cards with a riva tuner plugin installed in mbm5.
*(but they are pulling core and speed from ati tool somehow i think with the plugin ? ) 

/hello ?


----------



## Autochthon (Sep 4, 2005)

The nvidiadriver v7.2 plugin also shows core and mem speeds (rivatuner or ati not needed). But to the best of my knowledge this is nvdia specific.


----------



## OceanSeasforMe (Sep 4, 2005)

Yes, from what i read *(several time to make sure) it is Nvidia specific.    

But it is reading them in order to display them in the ATITool for ATI cards also. 

I was hopefull that it was on the way as an option to display core/speed for ATI cards in mbm5 also.


----------



## soundx98 (Sep 7, 2005)

As a long time user (groupie) of ATITool I'd like to say thank you once again for creating this wonderful program. Danke. 

There is a thread at http://www.dfi-street.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6798 with almost 45,000 views dealing with MBM5 setup on the DFI boards. There is no doubt in my mind that the popularity  of the thread is due to the ability of ATITool to read the video card temps and export them to MBM5.
I have given proper credit and praise to you W1zzard, as well as www.techpowerup.com, for your awesome work. We are all very excited about Systool as well.

I can tell you there is a great deal of interest in reading the core and memory clocks and exporting them to MBM5 as I receive PM requests daily for exactly that. While I understand how busy you are with the various projects and betas, I do wish to assure you that your efforts to export the core/mem readings to MBM5 sensors would be very much appreciated by a large number of users.
The core/mem speeds are already being read so hopefully exporting them will only require a small amount of your very valuable time.

Once again, thank you for your outstanding work and excellent website.


----------



## OceanSeasforMe (Sep 8, 2005)

Thank you SoundX98 for starting the DFI-MBM thread and your great work on getting the display of system information to the (very high) current level.  (If anyone can find a better monitoring program, let me know.)   

From that thread I linked here to techpower searching for a newer ATItool that would support core and speed display.  I thought up and did on my own as I did not want to ask in the DFI thread as it was the not appropriate forum.   

That said, as you receive the PM's about it, please pass them the link for this thread in the hopes that they also ask and that W1zzard will spare us the time to make it happen.

I want the display of core and speed in mbm5, but I will not change to an nvidia card to get it.


----------



## OceanSeasforMe (Sep 11, 2005)

Bump,  This was getting near the bottom of the page.


----------



## OceanSeasforMe (Sep 20, 2005)

*Well, I tried to ditch the ATI tool and go with the Riva tuner for Core speed and Mem Speed display in MBM5.* 

Unforytunately, I had no luck and it did not port Core and Mem speed to MBm5. 
(Probably because I had a ATI card and could not run the plugin that is being used with nvidia cards and Mbm5 to obtain the measurements I also desire. ) 

So when will ATI tool port core and mem speed to mbm5 ?


----------

